# ,  / > Alinco >    Alinco dj-500

## apru

,    ,  ..
(http://www.mods.dk/index.php?ModelId=15 ... Rec=dj-500)

1- Take out battery and antenna.
2- Take out screws from the case 9 3 long & 2 short )

3- remove green component per drawing.
4- Reassemble the radio.
5- Reset the radio. ( Reset switch is located below the PTT Switch
Check that you have the new frequencies then reassemble the radio.
You can now program
130.00 MHz to 169.995 MHz
340.00 MHz to 379.995 MHz
420.00 MHz to 469.995 MHz
870.00 MHz to 899.995 MHz

Hallo everybody,
To extend the frequency-range of the dj500e, just cut two risistors.
The resistors are R61-R63.
The european version has the risistors in the following position:
BP1 and BPX.
The open version needs no!! Resistors. So cut them off.
They are located on the printboard with the speaker and microphone.
If you have the diplay on the left, you will look on the board and see them in the upper right corner.....
There are two resistors with the numbers 000 (zero zero zero) on it.
Actually they are no resistors, just a wire, but in smd it looks like a resistor. so get them off the board and
do a reset !!!!
The reset is very important because otherwise you will not get the new freq-range....
You got it????
Hopefuly, if not, leave a msg in bbs DB0AHA.
Greetings from DL1BEQ frank
Rmks: This modifycation let you loose your warrantee, and also may cause problems with your national
communicantions authority.


!  .

----------


## XENOMORPH

,      .   .

----------


## XENOMORPH

*apru*, 
      ""  .
 . http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/alinco/file16991/

    ALL BAND.

----------


## XENOMORPH

MODEL,     .

----------


## apru

,    - ..

----------


## PVA.9

Radioscaner.ru  DJ-500     ,      ,    .

----------

apru

----------


## apru

, !

----------


## ko66jf

..... 
  ?!         . 
               .

----------

